# RAW Bulk buyers in Minnesota



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I have been searching on the net without much success yet for RAW Meat bulk suppliers in the twin-cities area. I have a few meat markets locally but the prices were a bit higher than folks have found in other areas. The Target store didn't have turkey necks or any RMB. Wal-mart I need to check - they might. Just want to do some comparative shopping. And I feel kind of dumb not finding what I'm looking for!

So I was hoping to find some resources from folks living in Minnesota. I live in the Twin Cities but of course willing to travel if my 30 day experiment to grain-free and RAW is successful.

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

try a yahoo group called sustainable selections. there is a thread on here about it. Lauri and onyx girl are getting all kinds of goodies from there for $25/month or so. 

I cant wait for them to get something going in Connecticut.


----------



## maara (Dec 19, 2009)

I just started raw for my dogs. I went to Walmart and they have 10# bags of chicken quarters for $5.90 a bag. They also have reg. beef tripe. Is this ok to use just like green tripe? Thanks for info and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The tripe you buy at ANY grocery store is bleached (white) and not worth the cost.

The green tripe is green because it still has the contents of the stomach in it. You will NOT find it at a grocery store.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm guessing you haven't gotten on the several raw feeding sites for the twin cities yet? They regularly place a large order for tripe.

Here's aa couple of sites to get you started.

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/MN-BARF/

http://rawsforpaws.com/


----------

